#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  7 opgedragen en 7 verboden...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Al baraa ibn Aazib رضي الله عنه dat hij heeft gezegd.

de Profeet صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft ons 7(zaken) opgedragen en 7(zaken) verboden. Hij heeft ons opgedragen om; de begrafenisstoeten te volgen, de zieke te bezoeken, gehoor te geven aan de uitnodiger, het helpen van de onderdrukte, het vervullen van de eed, het teruggroeten en het beantwoorden van iemand die niest (met het zeggen van yarhamuk Allah) als hij Alhamdoe lillaah heeft gezegd. En hij heeft ons verboden om; zilveren keukengerei (en schalen) te gebruiken, een gouden ring te dragen, zijde te dragen, Dibaadj, Qassie en Mayaathier(dit zijn 3 vormen van zijden kledingstukken).

sahieh al boekhari 1239

----------

